# Descriptive Speaker terms



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

I think this was posted somewhere else but couldn't find it again. So I'm re-posting it here for others to find. Maybe it will help some people, maybe it will confuse some people. Take it for what's it's worth.

Original Source:
http://forum.ecoustics.com/bbs/messages/34579/114726.html

Zaph's rants about subjective terms
http://www.zaphaudio.com/evaluation.html



> Airy: Spacious. Open. Instruments sound like they are surrounded by a large reflective space full of air. Good reproduction of high-frequency reflections. High-frequency response extends to 15 or 20 kHz.
> 
> Bassy: Emphasized low frequencies below about 200 Hz.
> 
> ...


----------

